# Shotokan Belt Testing



## dancinmslacey (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello,
I have a question about the belt testing in Shotokan karate. To test for a diffrent belt do you need to be a member of the ISKF organization or can you test for the belts outside of the ISKF? Thank You for taking the time to read this and have a nice day.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 10, 2009)

From what I understand, each of the big organizations will administer tests to their own.  Thus, if you want a JKA ranking, you must test with the JKA (and hence, be a member).  The same would hold true for someone seeking an ISKF or SKIF ranking, that you would have to be a member of the respective organization, in order to test for rank. 

It used to be that the JKA and ISKF had an association with each other, but as of 2007, after the big split, they each now require their own exams for rankings.


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 10, 2009)

dancinmslacey said:


> Hello,
> I have a question about the belt testing in Shotokan karate. To test for a diffrent belt do you need to be a member of the ISKF organization or can you test for the belts outside of the ISKF? Thank You for taking the time to read this and have a nice day.



Martial arts are not regulated in the US.  You do not have to be a member of any national or international organization in order to study or advance in karate.  Plenty of Shotokan instructors are not affiliated with the JKA or ISKF or SKIF.  These independent teachers can still continue to grow themselves if they still have their own sensei to learn from.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 10, 2009)

Generally speaking, if you go outside of your organization to test, they will not be happy. And may even bump you out of the organization. That is unless you have the permission of your instructor and their director.  You may have to change organizations to do that. There are many Shotokan organizations, mostly all ran by ex JKA,ISKF,AAKF,ITKF, people. 
Organizations like The AKJA,ASKF,etc.  You may even be able to join the JKA directly if you have an instructor in the area. One organization generally does not recognize rank from the other.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't need those organizations to test.  Those organizations are money making rackets.  Why is it so important to people to be a member of such orginizations anyways?  Do they think that it makes them look more legit?  I don't even look at that crap when looking for a teacher.  The bottom line is does he know his stuff and can he fight.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2009)

The only time you need to test withen the organization is if you belong to it. Like others have said orgs. are just intities that can have some benefits or not depending on what you want.


----------

